# PLEASE HELP!!! choose the right bedding



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

today i'm going to petshop to buy nestbox bedding
i've researched and the majority of people say buy aspen/pine shavings on the coarse side...so it won't be accidently eaten by parents or newborn once hatched...also provides warmth to babies/eggs when parents take a quick break
so... now i need to confirm this with you all
please help will i be making the right choice in bedding
i my lil babies/eggs too much to do something wrong now

any advice would be helpful i'm leaving by 4pm today to buy it


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Hi...this thread should cover alot of your questions: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=17318


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

Always use shavings 100% of the time. Never ever use that hair nesting material they try to sell.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Always use shavings 100% of the time. Never ever use that hair nesting material they try to sell.


I agree...I almost lost an entire clutch thanks to that stuff...they call it coconut hair. It sucks the moisture out of the eggs and kills the babies inside.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

thank you all
pics and link was gr8 now i have a idea of what exactly i'm looking for...
its gr8 when people are willing to help someone in need:clap:
you all are angels thanks a lot


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

well the choice was aspen shaving
same size as your picture of pine shavings the#2 picture of srtiels(Susan)link....
would it be too much to change bedding tonight ...the birds are used to me changing the paper towel i use on cage floor but the nestbox i wouldn't know the reaction or wait till morning what do you think in your experiences?
ty for all your help girls a big thumbs up to you:thumbu:


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You can leave the paper towel down. It can be used under the bedding. What you can do is sprinkle some of the bedding around and up to the eggs tonight. Not enough to upset the birds, and then in the morning go ahead and add a bunch more.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

thats what we'll try gr8 advice thanks


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

they love the aspen shavings thank you


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

all is going well with this choice of bedding
i added extra bedding to nest box next day about 2-3 inches in total 
and no further problems are seen as with just newspaper/papertowel
eggs keep temp better now also
i would suggest this aspen shaving as a great choice to have in the box
ty all for your help and i hope this thread helps others too


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

since putting in the aspen shavings two beautiful babies have hatched.
im sure the shavings helped keep the under side of eggs at right temp. too....
perfect choice in bedding,yay.....ive got babies now


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I bet they look cute


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

ty pics are posted under "Nana and Cloud's Clutch" 
ty all who have been following our journey


----------

